# Remington Model 1100 16 Gauge?



## muskie_man (Oct 5, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I got an old(dont know the year) Remington Model 1100 16 gauge shotgun. I am trying to figure out if this gun will shoot slugs? The barrel is not rifled. Do you think that i can shoot slugs with it? Thanks!


----------



## krag1899 (Nov 6, 2006)

I have an older 1100 16ga that I recently purchased. It has the remchoke system and I am using it for deer season. Improved cylinder with Foster type slugs. Any improved cylinder or cylinder bore barrel should do fine for foster type slugs. Some people shoot these slugs out of a modified barrel. I haven't and don't recommend that you do.


----------

